# San Miguel- strainer above Caddis



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

The signs are back up for the strainer above Caddis. So it must have shifted or was added to when the river came up briefly last week.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

*Strainer on the San Miguel*

Yes, the strainer just above Caddis Flats recreation site is really bad right now. One of the BLM rangers recently reported, "water hits the wood in the corner and is eddying to the left bank. With the majority of the water going into the eddy and through the wood pile making for a nasty strainer." Boaters should not attempt to float this section.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I went down there a few weeks ago to look at it and the signs were gone. I saw the BLM Rangers at Speice and they had just removed the signs. They said an outfitter had gone through with a saw. Then last Sunday I ran it and the signs were back up.

Also there are some low overhanging branches between Caddis and Upper Beaver that could be problematic if there's another spike.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I went down there a few weeks ago to look at it and the signs were gone. I saw the BLM Rangers at Speice and they had just removed the signs. They said an outfitter had gone through with a saw. Then last Sunday I ran it and the signs were back up.

Also there are some low overhanging branches between Caddis and Upper Beaver that could be problematic if there's another spike.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Last week's high water flushed the pile of wood out. The runoff is tapering now.


----------

